
SNAC – Free static web hosting powered by Nginx, Ubuntu and DigitalOcean - snac1013
https://snac.io
======
snac1013
Simplicity and speed, SNAC runs on Nginx and Ubuntu only. The combination
delivers extreme speed and security. If you're building a small site and
looking for pure static hosting, you'll be happy with SNAC. If you are
interested in static site generators for large projects then Netifly is what
you need.

------
kup0
Is there a benefit to using the Snac Pro plan over something like Netlify's
free tier, which offers many of the features that are only in your pro plan?

